# Families sending relatives with dementia to Thailand for care



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2020)

British families are sending elderly relatives with dementia overseas to Thailand in a small but growing trend.

Researchers visiting private care homes in Chiang Mai have found eight homes where guests from the UK are living thousands of miles away from their families, because suitable care in their home country was impossible to find or afford.

“Thailand already has a long history of medical tourism and it’s now setting itself up as an international hub for dementia care,” said Dr Caleb Johnston, a senior lecturer in human geography at Newcastle University.

Some of the facilities are British-run; some are Thai-run but with substantial investment from British citizens; and some are Swiss-run. All have the backing and support of the Thai government. “The government and private investors are very active in cultivating this as part of their economic development,” Johnston added.

https://www.theguardian.com/society...-relatives-with-dementia-to-thailand-for-care


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 13, 2020)

One way to get a dementia patient more confused is to stick them in a completely novel environment. Who are the heartless folk sending their relatives to Thailand without the possibility of old friends or relatives visiting?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> One way to get a dementia patient more confused is to stick them in a completely novel environment. Who are the heartless folk sending their relatives to Thailand without the possibility of old friends or relatives visiting?


My thoughts also Mike


----------



## nonethewiser (Jan 14, 2020)

Couldn't do it. Discussion on Jeremy Vine yesterday, can see merits of one to one care better facilities but distance is so great, it would be like abandoning a loved one unless you could stay over there with them.

What it highlights is the appalling state of care in this country, seen it first hand before mother passed.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jan 14, 2020)

Too sad & horrible


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jan 14, 2020)

UK care is straining. And I think the prices quoted are incredibly conservative. Where my mum is now is more than £1000 a week and she doesn’t have any dementia element that’s just a basic care home. The threshold for self funding is about £23,000 in assets or savings so for those self funding this may be a better option. I’m not sure I could do it but if there were already family members in the region it would be a good option.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 14, 2020)

I was independently thinking I dunno if I'd be all that pleased if my (step) family decided to dump me halfway across the world, meself.  Bit tricky/costly repatriating the dead body later on, too, I should think.

OK on the assumption that family do visit you sometimes if the care home is local hence someone would notice if you weren't being treated well - that far away they certainly wouldn't be able to nip in when it suited them, so no chance.

Smacks of out of sight out of mind to me.


----------

